# counter strike protocol server



## nickelodeon (Nov 29, 2002)

hi,

for over 3 months now my counter strike online has not been working because it says it is running under a different protocol server.

What is that and how can I fix it?

thanks


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Try just reinstalling it, and make sure you get the latest patch for it.

Try turning off any firewalls you may have running, see if that helps.

If it doesn't, what is your internet connection? Are you connected through a router? Has CS ever worked before? If so, did you make any kind of major change to the computer before it stopped working?


----------



## canuhelpme (Jul 18, 2003)

YEah, DL the 1.5 patch FULL version cus ive made the mistake in doing the 1.4 to 1.5
Also if you wnat you cna dl the 1.6 beta it is alot better in my oppinion!


----------



## nickelodeon (Nov 29, 2002)

i have had counter strike working be4 and it just stopped working. I have got the 1.5 patch but when i open it it says it extracts everything but no chenges hagve been made.


----------



## lblackdust (Jul 2, 2003)

are you using the mod or the cd version? idk if this has anything to do with it but i have a cs on two computers one being mine and one being my gfs but i installed wit tha same cd. i got my gf into cs and she wanted to play at tha same time wit me so i downloaded the mod. any server she could get into i couldnt because of different protocol and vice versa. mayb you should try different servers?


----------



## nickelodeon (Nov 29, 2002)

well I have tried hundreds of servers but they are all the same error.

I have downloaded the retail 4.5 and not the mod.


----------



## nickelodeon (Nov 29, 2002)

maby ill try downloading the upgrade again. Can someone please show me the exact url to where to download the upgrade for counter strike (normal version). I went to the site but I couldnt get into the mirrors. (dont ask why)


----------



## lblackdust (Jul 2, 2003)

the mirrors are the only sites that i think have the upgrade availible. you tryed all of them and none worke?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

http://www.fileplanet.com/section.aspx?s=32376

There's a link to the FilePlanet page...you may have to wait in line to DL, but its better than nothing.


----------



## nickelodeon (Nov 29, 2002)

thanks the problem was resolved. Thanks again for ur help


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Just in case someone else has the same problem, how did you fix it?


----------



## nickelodeon (Nov 29, 2002)

im pretty sure it was caused by the update not installing properly onto counter strike. I downloaded the 1.5 retail version and then it fixed the problem.

If you ever haave that error message come up then it means you do not have the 1.5 version.


----------

